

hackpack: bundle for developers (first pack is for windows) - whadar
http://hackpack.co/

======
ncoif
I thought Webstorm wasn't a free software? Is it the 30-days trial version
included in this bundle ?

------
whadar
What's missing?

~~~
baliex
Sublime Text? More to the point, there's a bunch of stuff in there that I _don
't_ want to install. Do I get to choose which programs to install after I
download?

As well, WebStorm is only free for thirty days so it doesn't seem like
something that should be packaged up like this.

